# Would you put extraction on display?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Although my new honey house does not have a viewing window, In the past it has. customers could stand and watch our honey being extracted, and bottled. I am extremely picky about cleanliness almost fanatical. and when working with the product Face masks, hair nets, gloves and white aprons are required. People find it interesting, but the reality of it is having a viewing area for your extraction does nothing to increase your sales. you spend a lot of time cleaning the glass where people rest against it and kids press their face to the glass. It also encourages people to hang around watching rather then shopping.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Back in the day before the Smokies became completely corporatized you could see Sorghum Molasses being extracted and cooked off - Mule turning the extractor, flies and yellow jackets buzzing around, scummy looking green foam floating on top of the open air cooker being stirred with home made wooden implements by genuine hillbillies. It was great.

Now you mostly get shops selling Chinese nick-nacks. You can still find some pretty authentic stuff if you get out of the high rent district though. Come to TN. Bring money.


----------

